# [SOLVED] How much RAM for XP Pro SP3?



## WaxhawRon (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello again TSF.

My computer is XP Pro, SP3, Pentium D, .99GB RAM. I run a lot of programs at the same time, including a lot of downloading. Talking with Dell today, when they were fixing something else, they recommended an upgrade to 2MB of RAM for the amount of programs that I have running in the background. I have times when I have so many programs open that the computer just slows to a crawl.

Buying additional memory is inexpensive enough.

How much RAM should my computer have to run my efficiently and quickly?

Thank you very much in advance for your advice.

WaxhawRon


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: How much RAM for XP Pro SP3?*

1GB of Ram for XP is usually sufficent, but if you are running several programs at once more ram will help.
XP 32bit will only "see" about 3.0-3.5 GB ram
XP 64bit wll "see" 4GB ram or more.

You did not post the model of this Dell so I am not sure how much ram you can install.

If you run the Task Manager>Performance Tab it will show you the amount of ram you have installed and how much you are using (PF Usage). 

2GB should be sufficent. Just make sure it is of the same type and speed.
It is not good to mix Ram.

Bill


----------



## WaxhawRon (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: How much RAM for XP Pro SP3?*

Thanks for the reply, BCCOMP. I have a Dell Dimension E520 desktop.

I doing a little downloading at the moment while on-line with TSF. Low CPU use. Physical Memory (K) is Total: 1038172 Available: 312608 System Cache 4746856.

Do you still think 2 GB is enough? I think this can take up to 3 GB but I'm not certain.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: How much RAM for XP Pro SP3?*

Go to Crucial and run the free scanner. it will tell you how much RAM you have installed, what type, what available slots you have and what your upgrade options (the limit of how much RAM you can install) Then you can shop for that type of RAM somewhere else cheaper.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: How much RAM for XP Pro SP3?*

spike2me is correct.
Go to crucial and see what they recommend.
From the specs you posted you have 1GB and are using about a third of that.
2 GB should be enough.

Bill


----------



## WaxhawRon (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: How much RAM for XP Pro SP3?*

Thank you both very much. I've been to Crucial, they recommend adding 1 or 2GB, and their prices are much lower than buyin g from Dell.

Question: if I buy from them--and I'll check out others too--how do I locate where to install the memory parts (sticks, chips, ?) I googled this and it just says to install them in the appropriate slots. Is it easy to find these slots?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: How much RAM for XP Pro SP3?*

This guide may help you,

Be sure to unplug your power cord.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dime520/en/SM_EN/parts.htm#wp1184464

Click on the memory link.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## WaxhawRon (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: How much RAM for XP Pro SP3?*

Thank y'all very much. I look forward to the improved performance of my computer.:wave:

Please mark this thread solved, a repeat satisfied customer.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: How much RAM for XP Pro SP3?*

Glad to help.

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------

